# Probleme pour modifier les icônes sous Leopard



## Fragmentor (10 Février 2008)

Bonjour. Voila, j'ai un gros souci pour modifier mes icônes corbeilles et finder sous Leopard.
J'ai essayé en suivant des tutos, mais lorsque je remplace mes icônes dans systeme/bibliotheque/coreservices/dock/ressources, cela ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai par exemple remplacer les icônes de  corbeilles, elles sont bien présentes et tout, mais dans le dock, la corbeille devient invisible.

Y'a-t-il un prérequis au niveau des icônes utilisables, ou ai-je oublié une manip importante?
je vous remercie d'avance pour l'aide que voius pourrez m'apporter.


----------



## r e m y (10 Février 2008)

Peut-être un problème de droits d'accès sur la nouvelle image que tu places dans les coreservices.... as-tu bien remis les droits à l'identique du fichier original?
L'image que tu mets est-elle bien dans le bon format (je ne sais pas si c'est du TIFF, du PNG, ou autre qu'il faut, mais il est important que tu respectes bien ce même format que l'image originale)


----------



## thekingdolphin (10 Février 2008)

Si tu veux changer tes icones et pour t'eviter toute manip dans le systeme tu peux utiliser soit:
Candybar payant : http://www.panic.com/candybar/
ou
LiteIcon gratuit :http://www.freemacsoft.net/LiteIcon/index.html
P.S Si tu veux changer que le finder et la poubelle LiteIcon te suffira penses apres avoir enregistrer les changements d'icones par glisser/déposer de relancer le dock pour que celle si prenne effet.


----------



## Fragmentor (10 Février 2008)

Je vous remercie.
Effectivement avec LiteIcon, j'ai pu resoudre le probleme pour la corbeille. Par contre l'Icone du finder dans le dock reste desesperement la même , même aprés reboot.

A titre d'information, je pense effectivement qu'il y avait un souci de droit, amis je n'ai pas bien compris comment on faisait. Si vous pouviez m'expliquer le principe (etant relativement novice en MAC), cela me serait certainement utile par la suite.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## thekingdolphin (10 Février 2008)

Théoriquement avec liteicon ca doit marcher.
Quel type de format d'icone du met pour le finder?
Avant d'uiliser LiteIcon avez tu touché aux ressources dans 
-coretypes.bundle
-finder.app
-dock.app?


----------



## thekingdolphin (10 Février 2008)

Qu 'entends tu par reboot ? Redemarrage de l'ordi?
Sur l'application tu as la fonction sur la barre d'outis "relancer le dock"  As tu fait cette manip ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Février 2008)

Fragmentor a dit:


> A titre d'information, je pense effectivement qu'il y avait un souci de droit, amis je n'ai pas bien compris comment on faisait. Si vous pouviez m'expliquer le principe (etant relativement novice en MAC), cela me serait certainement utile par la suite.
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Tu fais un POmme-I sur le fichier que tu as mis dans les ressources du dock (dans coreServices) et dans le bas de la fnêtre d'info, tu règles les autorisations d'accès comme celles du fichier d'origine:






Propriétaire: système
Accès lecture et écriture

Groupe Wheel
Accès lecture seulement

AUtres: lecture seulement


Si besoin, tu cliques sur le cadenas pour le déverrouiller (il te sera demander ton mot de passe administrateur)


----------

